# New Super Mod: Isamurat!



## Jaguar

Some of you might've already noticed, but Isamurat was added as a super moderator recently.

We needed another mod ASAP (couldn't wait for public applications!) and she's always been an extremely helpful and upstanding member of the community ;D

Welcome to the team and thank you!

I might see if we can open up applications for another general forum mod or two  Depends on how things look in the next few weeks!


----------



## JAnimal

Congrats Isamurat!


----------



## Love My Rats

Congrads


----------



## Mene

Yay!


----------



## Kelsbels

Congratulations Isamurat! Well deserved


----------



## Fraido

Congrats, Isamurat! Very wise decision!


----------



## abratforarat

YAY! Congratulations! Jaguar, I gave an application, but I never got an answer.


----------



## Jaguar

abratforarat said:


> YAY! Congratulations! Jaguar, I gave an application, but I never got an answer.


You'd have to wait until applications were opened


----------



## abratforarat

Oh, alright!


----------



## Rattielover965

"Some of you might've already noticed, but Isamurat was added as a super moderator recently.We needed another mod ASAP"

How often do you add a moderator or super moderator?


----------



## Jaguar

Rattielover965 said:


> "Some of you might've already noticed, but Isamurat was added as a super moderator recently.We needed another mod ASAP"
> 
> How often do you add a moderator or super moderator?


Can't really say, depends on if the workload is being distributed evenly & if anyone is feeling overwhelmed. It hit a crisis point, cagedbirdsinging has been very busy with her newborn and I was the only active moderator for a while.


----------

